# Swamping My Boat



## fldolphin (Apr 20, 2011)

I have a 16 foot Gheenoe. I just put a 15 HP Evinrude on the back and have a problem with water coming over the rear just in front of the Transom. I can not get the boat up on trim with out water coming in the boat just in front of the Transom. This is the first Gheenoe I have owned so I am at a loss as to what to do. Nearly swamped the boat before I realized what was happening. Thanks in Advance.


----------



## JimCameron (Jan 3, 2010)

When you say Gheenoe, do you mean made by Gheen Manufacturing or just the type of boat? What model Gheenoe is the boat? The seats just don't look like Gheenoe seats to me. Do you have a photo with the motor on the boat so the placement/height of the engine can be seen?

Are you "big boned"?


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

This is not a gheenoe. Your boat is more like a canoe type and it's not safe to use 15hp motor. Get rid of it and get a real gheenoe.

Get a real gheenoe website www.gheenoe.net or customgheenoe.com and throw a your 15hp on a Gheenoe. Then u wont have any problems.


----------



## Gator_Bob (Jun 26, 2007)

The picture you posted looks like a square back canoe. In my opinion putting a 15hp, four stroke? would be to much as it would not have the displacement for this much weight. You could shift some of the weight distribution to the front so it runs more level.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Definately not a gheenoe from what I can see, like said it looks like a flat back canoe. I have never seen one rated for more then 5hp, usually only 3hp. 
Problem most likely is you are trying to plane a hull that isn't designed to do so, it is made to be slowly pushed along calm waters.
I agree with previous posts, get a different boat if you want to go fast.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Welcome to the forum ...

That is NO "Gheenoe" if it were a Gheenoe it would take you to un imagined heights of Ecstasy ...


"jerry you are no Comedian" LOL


----------



## JimCameron (Jan 3, 2010)

As I suspected, but with only one post in 90 some days on the forum I didn't want to discourage the lad.

I bet that was a wild maiden voyage.

"Hey, watch this!"


.......or we've been pranked by one of those jokers over on www.macroskiff.com


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Pretty harsh guys.

But they are right. That is not a gheenoe. No need to get rid of it you just need a smaller motor to fit that boat. 15 is way too much for it. Under 5 would be more appropriate.

Welcome to the mayhem.


----------



## fldolphin (Apr 20, 2011)

OK, so now we all had a good laugh and all agree,  I'm an Idiot, I cannot identify a Gheenoe 3 out of 5 times. I bought the thing for $200. I have a Minn Kota Edge 70 lb thurst on the front (24v) and a 15 hp Evinrude on the back. at about 5-7 knots the rear gets low and the water pours in. I am sure some one out of this group can help on a modification so I can run this boat at 15 to 20 knots.I was thinking about adding floation  to the rear. Maybe Fiber glassing a box on each side of the Evenrude, then extending it a foot on each side and fiber glassing Sponsons to make it wider. Don't tell me what I can’t do please help me with what "I Can Do". I need a project, I am retiring in two months.
Here is an example: http://www.customgheenoe.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=5140&start=0&postdays=0&postorder=asc&highlight=


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Doel Fin and Balance the boat with the battery's ...

Keep speed below 15 do not turn sharp ...


----------



## fldolphin (Apr 20, 2011)

> As I suspected, but with only one post in 90 some days on the forum I didn't want to discourage the lad.
> 
> I bet that was a wild maiden voyage.
> 
> ...


www.macroskiff.com mmm, maybe I can get an answer there instead of flamed. Thanks guys good job.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Answer? Hmmm...lets see what was offered...



> The seats just don't look like Gheenoe seats to me.   Do you have a photo with the motor on the boat so the placement/height of the engine can be seen?


Offered to comment if further information was provided.



> Your boat is more like a canoe type and it's not safe to use 15hp motor.


I agree with that comment.



> The picture you posted looks like a square back canoe.  In my opinion putting a 15hp, four stroke? would be to much as it would not have the displacement for this much weight.  You could shift some of the weight distribution to the front so it runs more level


Agreed you have a problem, offered solution.



> Definately not a gheenoe from what I can see, like said it looks like a flat back canoe. I have never seen one rated for more then 5hp, usually only 3hp.
> Problem most likely is you are trying to plane a hull that isn't designed to do so, it is made to be slowly pushed along calm waters.


Diagnosis and verification of problem, offered solution (smaller outboard)



> Pretty harsh guys.
> 
> But they are right.  That is not a gheenoe.  No need to get rid of it you just need a smaller motor to fit that boat.  15 is way too much for it.  Under 5 would be more appropriate.
> 
> Welcome to the mayhem.


Slap on the wrist to the wizeazzes, diagnosis and solution offered along with a welcome.
May be too adult a response for some here... 

Now we get to the real question, the possibility of modifying this hull
in order to make it a planing hull that will use a 15 hp outboard. (8 replies in)

Can you modify it? Yes. Should you modify it? Not unless you feel like spending
the price of a brand new hull in materials and labor. That's what it will take.
I'd rather build from scratch, than take on a full out conversion
of a displacement hull to a planing hull. You will have to create
a planing surface and widen/reinforce the hull in order to support the load
and resist the stresses created by running at planing speeds.
Something similar was posted here in the past, lemme look around in the cellar...

Found it...

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1199391255











pm sent...


----------



## Tom_C (Dec 10, 2006)

fl_dolphin, the different between a Gheenoe and what you have is night and day. Before you do anything take a ride on a GHEENOE

So now you can,

Spend way too much money trying to modify what you have and may end up with some thing not as good.

Sell the 15 and buy a smaller motor and go slow.

Sell the Canoe for what you paid for it and add a little more and buy a Gheenoe. If you look hard you can find a good use 13 or 15-4 for around that much.

If you live in central FL go to CustomGheenoe.com and ask if someone will give you a test ride on a Gheenoe. Gheenoe owners love to show off their Gheenoe. If you live in or near Orlando stop by my house I can show you two of the five sizes of Gheenoes.


----------



## JimCameron (Jan 3, 2010)

Have you tried different pin settings on the engine?  It is worth a little time to try it with the engine tucked all the way down, and then move upward in your trim settings.

If the problem is during your first few seconds of start up, it could be that the motor is not keeping the bow down.

Depending on what you are going to use the canoe for, you might be able to work things out with the trim pin settings, weight distribution, and throttle control.  But all wiseazzing aside, it is not a safe combination.  

This is a forum of guys and gals(?) that like small boats, and know quite a bit about them.  Whether it offends you or not, the consensus is pretty universal that the set up is unsafe.  Maybe the delivery of that information was unfortunately less than polite, but your first post was nothing to brag about.

As far as modifications to make it work for you, the cost of materials would make it a bad investment.  Now if you have a bunch of resin and glass laying around, the worst you can do is lose $200.

Congratulations on your upcoming retirement.  My 10 year retirement anniversary (from work, not from being a wizeazz) is in August.

Personally, I would use the trolling motor on the canoe, and I would advocate the purchase of a 14'-16' foot skiff for the 15hp.  There are a lot of great fiberglass and aluminum older skiffs around that can be had for $500 or less.  I have a 30 yr old fiberglass 14' skiff that required minimal repairs, would do mid 20's with the 15hp, has a shine on the original gelcoat, and cost me $500.

No "gentleman of leisure" (retired) should only have one boat.

Enjoy.


----------



## fldolphin (Apr 20, 2011)

Here are some more pictures.
http://s935.photobucket.com/albums/ad192/fl_dolphin/Boat/


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

That is actually a pretty decent looking boat 

Cav plate waaay too low + Waaay too much motor 

I would trade that motor for a 5 or 6 hp 

You will have a great little river rig ...

It is NOT a planing hull 

I idle on a lot of the dark rivers near me ...




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j8rHmuhA8p0

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UciUNn5aq1Y

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1gs5Nnf9ZCg&feature=related


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

> Here are some more pictures.
> http://s935.photobucket.com/albums/ad192/fl_dolphin/Boat/



I'm not trying to break your ba**s but look at
the pic of the transom of your boat...A 15hp
motor does not belong on there!
Don't be mad at the folks on here. To tell you
that your plan is workable would be irresponsible.
Please either trade the 15 for a 5hp-max-or
better yet, sell the boat and find a 15'4" Gheenoe
Hi-Sider and you will have the safe and serviceable
20+ mph boat that you want.
You won't be sorry! 
Good luck and enjoy your retirement!


----------



## fldolphin (Apr 20, 2011)

Thanks for the motivation, after getting flamed like that I apprecitate it. 
Can you tell me how I can get a picture on this app. I did it before but now all I get is "







"? If I try to cut and paste it send me to another tab with the picture in it.

Thanks


----------



## jn4oldschool (Jun 20, 2011)

You did not get flamed. You asked and received the blunt truth. That hull is not rated for that HP. You are $200 in the hole with the hull, how much is your motor, equipment, and maybe life worth? A project might be fun but your time and money would be better spent fixing up a used Gheenoe hull. Keep an eye on Craigslist and the Custom Gheenoe forum, there are hulls for sale all the time. 

Otherwise, distribute your weight the best you can and take things slow with what you have now. Just be safe, I am sure I can safely say most folks in here would not want to see you get hurt.


----------



## cmtullis (May 13, 2010)

looks a lot like a "scanoe". We see a few of 'em running the 'Hooch up here north of Atlanta in search of rainbow and brown trout. They're great with a trolling motor, but are limited to a 2.5 or 3.5 gasoline motor. I have yet to see one get up "on plane" and I'm not sure it's possible to do so. It's a great craft for what it does, but if you're looking for a little "get-up-and-go" a Gheenoe (13 footer or 15'-4" Hi-Sider) is the ticket, and that motor you have will be more than enough to get the job done.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

After seeing better pictures I can tell you that it should not be modified. And no this is not, nor has anyone else flamed you, you asked a question and were given very good responses, they just aren't what you wanted to hear.

I have seen this type of flatback canoe before, it had a very very thin glass skin and no support from a motor well, gheenoes are thin too but this is thinner, but the lack of support from the rear set up and the fact that it wasn't ever designed to plane.

Can it be done, yes, but honestly you will be looking at probably $500-1000 in supplies to do it right and a few hundred hours of labor. Is it worth it, no, can you do it yes. However a brand new gheenoe is just under $1000. Another issue is I can almost guarentee you have exceeded the maximum weight of the vessel, even if you try to balance it, it will still swamp. The trolling motor set up is too much, 2 batteries is ton of wieght and thats a heavy trolling motor, and the outboard is about 50lbs too heavy as well.

The best option here is to sell it and buy a real gheenoe or jonboat. You have a good motor and a good TM setup, the problem is that boat won't do what you want, period. 

PS. hate to be the bearer of more bad news, but that trailer is another major issue as well. It's a wave runner trailer not really made for a boat and too short, the trailer bunks need to go all the way back to the transom or it will bow the bottom and lead to major issues and cracking especially on a boat like this.


----------



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

I was going to comment on the trailer as well, but firecat said it perfectly. This is important!


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

Two options to get you on the water SAFE would be as follows:
Motor: It has already been expressed(many times) that it is too large for the boat. Post a WTT for your 15 on the site and pick you up a 6 hp max. 15 hp's go pretty fast so you could end up with a little cash in your pocket plus trade.

Trailer: Either have the tongue extended and winch moved forward as needed or sell the trailer and possibly end up even on another used trailer. Either way, you should not end up pulling any $$ out of your pocket if worked properly. 

Shouldnt be too hard to get you back on the water just be patient.... Good Luck


----------



## popcorn (Apr 11, 2010)

Dude,

you are over powered and under trailered!!


----------

